# Do graphics matter in RTS games?



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

I Play Star Craft II almost every chance i get and I was just looking yesterday, I have the graphics very low to improve preformance. So when i noticed this I maxed them out to see what i was missing. I was very impressed but I found that I am far to busy trying to keep things moving in game than to stop to look at how great the graphics are.

What are your opinions on this matter. 

I now have it set to Mid lvl graphics so i dont loose preformace.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Personally, I like things looking the best my system can handle. :T


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

I agree for the most part, though on RTS games i find myself not realy paying attention to graphics as much and more to the gameplay.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Graphics aren't anywhere near as important as gameplay to me...I'm a counterstrike player 

For whatever games I can, I'll set the graphics options to the best quality I can without compromising framerate/gameplay.


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

I do the same thing as i want to maximize my gaming experiance and not look at the frames moving so slow i can go get a drink and some food and come back before the action happens lol.


----------



## Skylinestar (Oct 19, 2010)

To me, graphics does matter, but gameplay should be silky smooth.


----------

